# Glass window for projector?



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I have my projector behind a window.

I noticed when installing the glass, that the picture dimmed noticably. 

I'll say 10-15%

Has anyone else put their PJ behind glass? Any info on what kind of glass (or plexi) would minimize image loss?

the glass I'm using is 1/8 inch thick - appears clear to the naked eye (I'm no glass expert),


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're going to do that, you need to use optical quality glass for just the reasons you noted.

Bryan


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

when you say 'optical quality glass' - is this something an average glass place would know about/stock? Are windows made with optical quality glass? maybe I bought 'shelf' glass instead?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack...I'm no expert in this area but it sounds like you could be getting some light "bounce back"..

Normal window glass has a reflective surface...If you look at a framed picture with a glass covering, you can see light reflections on the glass face..This is why they use non-reflective glass on paintings, so it doesn't detract from the image..
This may be the type of glass you need for the projector..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A normal glass place won't know. Google is your friend. Look on AVS too.

Bryan


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I am after the same glass as you, I saw this article a while ago, but have not chased anything up yet about it: http://www1.electronichouse.com/article/6682.html



> A small hole was cut into the wall, and theater glass, like that found in commercial movie theaters, was installed in front of the lens to allow the light to pass through while blocking heat and noise generated by the projector


If you find anything, let me know the product details.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=9642814&highlight=optical+glass#post9642814


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

OK, I found that Pilkington's have the Optiview range in Australia, I will try to talk to their rep about the product including pricing:



> Pilkington OptiView™ reduces glass reflection to less than 2% compared with 7% for standard float glass when viewed from both the inside and outside


Hopefully that will enable me to soundproof the pj completely.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Steve,

Let me know what size you are after and they price they give you. Might be able to save you a few bucks.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Managed to get a sample - 100mm by 100mm for free, problem is, the AE1000E arrived and the front is like a hairdryer, I have to cut the bulkhead to allow the whole of the front to breath through.


----------



## ACOINC (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, we specialize in portwindows for theaters, we do all the port windows for the large theater chaims (AMC, Marcus...) and are located in Irvine, CA...instead of special ordering from Australia im sure we would be able to help you out!

google port window glass and were the first on the list (I cant enter a web address) 

or PM for any specific questions.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## tommyheathers (Nov 3, 2020)

You might just need proper glass replacement Brisbane Southside for that to make it work properly again.


----------

